# MTD drive belt tensioner issue



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello everyone first time poster! I love older snowblowers and neighbor gave me an MTD 520 (I have to find the serial/model) I think is about 10 years old.

unit was stored a few years by neighbor because of non drive issue and typical tune up stuff needed.

After inspection I found the drive belt worn a bit and the friction disc was not grabbing the pulley with any authority. Disc and rubber are good but the tensioner doesn’t have much tension. Is there supposed to be a spring of sorts on it for tension? I can’t seem to find any information on it and the belt just doesn’t have any grab to make the friction wheel do anything on the plate.
Thanks!


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Pics, model and serial will definitely help.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes, there should be tension.Tilt the machine on the bucket and take out the belly pan.The spring is probably broken and hangs where it hooks to the frame.


----------

